# Is there any hope?



## jonichan (Feb 2, 2009)

My husband left me and my daughter about 5 weeks ago. It came out of the blue and I am still in shock. It has been the worst few weeks of my life and I am still in shock. He is determined to be in contact regularly with our daughter and making sure that she is OK so for that I am grateful. I was admitted into hospital two weeks ago and was in for 9 days having major surgery. I am physically and emotionally spent and financially it is hard because I have been unable to work. He is resolute about his decision and wants to organise as soon as possible about how we move on with our lives. He has been supportive of me while I have been sick but has also been saying slanderous and defaming things about me behind my back; saying that i am mentally unstable and an unfit mother. These things have hurt me so much. There is apart of me that cant conceive how I could be with a man that has hurt me and has said these things about me; but I miss the man that I married; the man that once loved me. he seems to have vanished with no hope of return. Do any of you have any advice?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i think your fella has done a complete u turn and like you said vanished with no hope of return.
unfortunately try and break (emotions) when your not with him.
dont give him the satisfaction that your hurting .
i just find in these situations. 
get things done over and quickly, less painful in the long run.
you have to make him think your independent of him, it wil shock him.


----------

